# Cute Chinese Dwarf Hamsters!



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

*I'd like to hear what you guys think of my little buddies Bertie and Morgan, two adorable Chinese Dwarf Hamsters. So cute!:flrt:*
*Morgan's up first, taking a peep!*

*And Bertie, wondering why there's a camera in his face!*








More coming soon!


----------

